# Tidy Garage & Products



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

Two weeks ago i was gona give my car a wash and polish and decided that my garage had officially got out of hand because i couldnt get my car into it anymore.

I decided to put washing the car on hold and sort out the garage instead.

Here are the before pics.


































































As you can see it was a disgrace, i was slightly embarrassed but my parents are as much to blaim as me. So with a little help of the equipment below i went about tidiying up, it took me two nights to complete.










There was a lot of brush and shovel work to sort out all the old timber.










Found this when i had got alot of stuff threw out, it is an old alloy rim we used to have on our old Nissan Patrol, the whole set are still in the garage.










now here are the after shots, i detailed my car in the garage over the weekend and it was a joy to work in, especially with a box of mini bud in the fridge. I also went to tescos (other leading supermarkets are available :lol: ) and bought a cheep cd player/radio, £18 Bargain!.










































When i got the bench cleared i got a nice big surface to place all my products rather than on the floor.


































































I got new 6 foot double ligths still to put up, the are leaning against the wall in some of those pictures.


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

Good turnaround.

Your garage is massive aswell!


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

thats a nice big garage, like the tractor


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

MattFletcher said:


> thats a nice big garage, like the tractor


its my grandads old tractor, we got it restored about 10 years ago.

im gona make it my mission this summer to get it going again. :driver:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh for a large space undercover to detail the car.

Great result after what looks like a lot of hard work. It's got to be worth it now though


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

diesel-dave said:


> its my grandads old tractor, we got it restored about 10 years ago.
> 
> im gona make it my mission this summer to get it going again. :driver:


Class, my dad would love one of these as he worked on the farm for 25 year sinse he left school,

is it a David Brown?


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

no, its a Ferguson TVO or something like that.
it has the nick name, "The Grey Mayor"


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice clean-up and a bit of decluttering lol

Huooge garage space!


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

I see the most important detailing tool is in the 3rd from last picture, the bottle opener/corkscrew for the ice cold beers


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

point blank said:


> I see the most important detailing tool is in the 3rd from last picture, the bottle opener/corkscrew for the ice cold beers


well spotted, you cant be going running into the house everytime you want a drink :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good clean up of the garage there mate, and nice set of products! :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

diesel-dave said:


> I decided to put washing the car on hold and sort out the garage instead.


Glad you mentioned that it is your garage else I'd wondering why you were posting pics of the Council Tip 

Nice work there, and a good sized garage :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

I've got the same fridge/freezer as you  but mines is in the house.

Nice size space, now seal and paint the floor and get some cheapo emulsion slapped on the walls to brighten up the place without having to buy more lights.

John.

P.S. Jealous about the size of that workbench


----------



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

>


Are they vauxhall turbo wheels on the floor?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

'TECHNIKA' :lol: Technics rip-off anybody?

But that's a sweet garage matey, I don't envy you cleaning that up cos it's HUGE!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice! lots of space!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Massive garage! My Uncle's got a Massey Ferguson (T20?) looks very similar.


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

they are sri corsa c alloys georgy.

look similar to the turbo wheels but not quite as flat on the face


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Massive garage! My Uncle's got a Massey Ferguson (T20?) looks very similar.


i fink tht is the one peter, although i fink it is just a ferguson, not massey ferguson.

fink it was before the two merged. :lol: i feel like a country geek for knowing tht


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

It's not a garage ... it's a tardis !!

Great cleanup


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice turnaround there!!

The tractor looks like a Massy??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

fear the deere!!!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking great good turnaround.

Also the Corsa is looking good on the SRI alloys!


----------



## r4rich (Apr 18, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Looking great good turnaround.
> 
> Also the Corsa is looking good on the SRI alloyS!


agreed are you a member on www.corsa-c.co.uk ?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I am a member but i dont post on it, just have a look about from time to time.


----------



## r4rich (Apr 18, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> I am a member but i dont post on it, just have a look about from time to time.


kl m8 i aslo have a red sxi lol


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

r4rich said:


> kl m8 i aslo have a red sxi lol


There good little cars, mines is going to get the full works over the summer!


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Methinks that tractor would look good all detailed up and slammed on to those alloys! Rural Bling !


----------



## Paul (Aug 31, 2006)

The size of that garage, perfect base for your own business!!


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

r4rich said:


> agreed are you a member on www.corsa-c.co.uk ?


i am a member on tht, havnt been on it in ages though cause im sorted fed up with the car

just waiting till june to get moved up to an astra


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

DeWalt Dave said:


> Methinks that tractor would look good all detailed up and slammed on to those alloys! Rural Bling !


its gona get a good bit of love and attention this summer. wouldnt be ideal for machine polishing though, would be scared of bringing the paint off


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> The size of that garage, perfect base for your own business!!


when i was at school i used to do it. wouldnt of been glamorous enough to have called detailing though, more of a wash, polish and wax by hand.


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

very good clear up must have taken a while


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

rst1990 said:


> very good clear up must have taken a while


took me two evenings after work, time well spent


----------



## no_numb (Feb 28, 2007)

good stuff nice garage too im on corsa c uk aswell i noticed the sri rims and the sxi ones in the other photo. wish i had a nice big garage to sort my car out in


----------

